# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  تركـــــي الميزاني(ماني مجازيك).

## نور الهدايه

ماني مجازيك في صدك وهجرانـك
ودعتـك الله وتلقـى واحـدٍ ثانـي 


أتعبت الأعيان والأقدام من شانـك
وانته ولاشئ سويتـه علـى شانـي 


فزيت لك يوم قلت اسمك وعنوانـك
لوكان ماتنتمـي لسمـي وعنوانـي 


ماجيت ادورك و لا أطـق بيبانـك
والا أترجاك مثل أفـلان وافلانـي 


أنت الذي جيت لي وأعلنت بلسانـك
انك على شوفتي جايع وعطشانـي 


صدقت هجرك ومنطوقك من السانك
وأقبلت لك مندفع من كل وجدانـي 


ما كنت أفكر يجي في يوم نسيانـك
وأنساك وانته معاهدنـي ماتنسانـي 

الابعد ما قريـت الكـذب فاعيانـك
حاولت اوادعك وانسى كل ماكانـي 


خلاص مانـي بمتعنـي علشانـك
ودعتـك الله وتلقـى واحـد ثانـي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح يعطيك العافيه

----------


## التوبي

لحظة وكل شى تغيّر

حتى عـقلي فيه تحيّر

كنت أنا ساكن خياله

من أغـيب هُوّ يتطيّر

نـــــــــور الـــهــــدايـــــــــــــه

أعجبتني هذه القصيدة من البدايه

كلماتكِ راقيه ورائعه إبداع متميز

وحرفكِ لامع وقلمكِ للمعاني جامع

تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدايه

> يسلمو على الطرح يعطيك العافيه



مشكوره اختي على مرورك

----------


## نور الهدايه

> لحظة وكل شى تغيّر
> 
> حتى عـقلي فيه تحيّر
> 
> كنت أنا ساكن خياله
> 
> من أغـيب هُوّ يتطيّر
> 
> نـــــــــور الـــهــــدايـــــــــــــه
> ...



اخجلتني باكللامك الحلوووووووووووووه
مشكوره على مروك

----------


## امبراطور الحب

نور الهداية,,,

حبي وسيدي

رائع انت بكل ماللكلمة من معنى

سلمت وسلم لنا بوحك الرائع,,

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكوره على احلى الكلام 
الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## MOONY

بوح رائع عزيزتي
دام نبضك ونض قلمك
تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكوره اختي على مرورك 
بس انا مووووو بينت

----------


## رحيق أللورد

كل من يكتب هذه الحروووف   يستحال على نفسه بأنهوا   لا يقووول بأنهوا شاعر أو موهوب في طرح

خاطرة ونثر 000000 وغيرها من هذه القواسم الجميله فلكم كل التوفيق والتقدم على كل ما تبدعووون بهي من هذه الكلمات الرااااائعه وسلمت يداكي على هذا الطرح الرائع  *****يانورالهداية*****

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكوره اختي على مروك

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*حلو ..*
*ربي يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكوررررررررر على مرورك

----------


## الفجر القادم

يعطيكي العافيه اختي الكريمة كلمات رائعه من حس مرهف للقائل والناقل

----------


## نور الهدايه

الله العافيك ياخوي

----------


## كبرياء

*گلمٍـآتِـ رٍآئعُـهُـ ..* 
*لطَرٍحِـ مٍـوٍفٍـَقِـ ..*
*يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..* 
*لآعُـدُمٍــ ..* 
*گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيك العافيه اختووووووو

----------

